# Camera specific presets on import



## jbourne (May 10, 2012)

Hi
Is it possible to create presets that can be automatically selected on import, but are specific to a particular camera ? What I mean is that can LR recognise the camera and apply the appropriate preset for that particular camera model automatically on import. 

Regards
John


----------



## Paul Treacher (May 10, 2012)

Hi John

Assuming you mean develop presets then yes, you need to select options in the preference settings (Edit- preferences):




Once done select a photo from the relevant camera, set all sliders to 0 (default) then make whatever adjustments you want as part of the preset for future imports from this camera. The choice Develop-Set Default Settings. This will then be your new default for that camera although you can choice anything else at the time should you need to.


----------



## dmward (May 10, 2012)

Lightroom permits you to apply develop presets on a camera model and/or serial number specific basis.
You can also have presets applied based on other specific metadata information, for example ISO setting.


----------



## jbourne (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Paul. Sorted.


----------



## Pongo (Jun 11, 2012)

I have used this feature for some time now, but now I want to review those automatic presets. But I cannot find a way to see what automatic presets LR will use.

Can anyone tell me how to get a list of the automatic import develop presets that I have previously configured within LR4.1?

Thanks,
Pongo


----------



## Paul Treacher (Jun 11, 2012)

Pongo

To see what preset will be used (or to change it) during import you need to select "Apply during import" panel, click on the arrows and then move pointer to User Presets which will reveal a list of all presets you have and allow you to select one.

If you want to review what they actually do then in the Develop module you need to select Presets, User Presets followed by the preset you are interested in. The only way I can find to see what it does (is there a better way ?)  is to apply it to a previously unprocessed image and then reveiw what changes it has made to settings in the right hand panel - if you need to make changes you can make the adjustments and then right click on the preset and select "Update...."



Paul


----------



## Pongo (Jun 12, 2012)

Paul Treacher said:


> Pongo
> 
> To see what preset will be used (or to change it) during import you need to select "Apply during import" panel, click on the arrows and then move pointer to User Presets which will reveal a list of all presets you have and allow you to select one.
> 
> ...



I see what you are saying, but I must not have been clear with my question.

I want to see a list of which develop presets I have previously configured LR to automaticly apply for various specific conditions. Like, use preset "x1" for all ISO100 photos, use  preset "x2" for all ISO200 photos, etc..

I know how to tell LR to use a specific preset under specific conditions, but I want to then verify what I configured LR to do.

Can LR 4.1 show me this?

Cheers,


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 12, 2012)

Perhaps Jeffrey's Bulk Develop Settings plugin would do what you need?


----------



## Paul Treacher (Jun 12, 2012)

Mark - I may have missed somethng but having just looked at the link for the plugin I think that whilst this will give a good way to manage things going forward I think that Pongo is looking to review the ones he has already created but now can't remember exactly what they each do and under what circumstances they are used. I dont think their is a way to do this but may be wrong. I think this is good advert for giving presets names that give an idea of what they are doing, like my example screenshot where I have a preset for my G12 that applies standard lens and detail settings only.


----------



## Pongo (Jun 13, 2012)

Mark Sirota said:


> Perhaps Jeffrey's Bulk Develop Settings plugin would do what you need?





Paul Treacher said:


> Mark - I may have missed something but having just looked at the link for the plugin I think that whilst this will give a good way to manage things going forward I think that Pongo is looking to review the ones he has already created but now can't remember exactly what they each do and under what circumstances they are used. I dont think their is a way to do this but may be wrong. I think this is good advert for giving presets names that give an idea of what they are doing, like my example screenshot where I have a preset for my G12 that applies standard lens and detail settings only.



Thanks Mark, the Bulk Develop Setting plugin may be a good way going forward, but Paul hit the nail on the head for my current question.

I am looking to review the ones I have already created but now can't remember which presets will be run under what circumstances. 

I do have meaningful names for all my presets. So, I know what they do, I just don't know under what specific conditions they will do it.

I been thinking about this some more and I think we need a new feature. Something like a "Conditional Preset Manager". It could utilitize the Smart Collection query type settings and then assign a preset to be run during import for those specific settings. Similar to the Conditional Formating Rules Manager with Microsoft Excel 2007.

I am new to this forum, so I will investiagte how I officially request a new feature to be added to LR.

Cheers,


----------



## Paul Treacher (Jun 13, 2012)

Pongo

Good idea, use this link at the top of this page - let us know when you have suggested it and I will add my suport !


----------



## Pongo (Jun 14, 2012)

I posted this idea here:

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom_conditional_preset_manager

I invite you to take a look at the idea and provide any feedback in that forum.

Cheers,

Sorry for the double post above. I submitted the first one with the multi-quote and it did not get posted for many hours. So, I re posted it without the multi-quote and it posted immediately. Then the first post showed up.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 14, 2012)

Pongo said:


> Sorry for the double post above. I submitted the first one with the multi-quote and it did not get posted for many hours. So, I re posted it without the multi-quote and it posted immediately. Then the first post showed up.



No issue Pongo.  Your first post went into moderation because the quote included a link.  New members first few posts run through the automatic moderation just to keep spammers out, but you'll drop out of that new member range shortly, so you don't need to worry.


----------



## frogfish (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi guys, don´t want to hijack the tread but it refers to the OP initial question.

I also want to apply specific presets to my different cameras on import and chose as suggested the option "make defaults specific to camera". Where do I tell LR which preset to apply to a specific camera? When I create a preset I get not choose to set that to a specific camera. 

I want to import about 800 images at a time from Photo Mechanic, shot with different cameras and want LR automatically use the camera specific presets.


thank you,

heiko


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Heiko, welcome to the forum!

So you find a photo from each camera and apply the preset to that photo, and then go to Develop menu > Set Default Settings.  That'll set those preset settings as the defaults for that camera.


----------



## frogfish (Dec 26, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Heiko, welcome to the forum!
> 
> So you find a photo from each camera and apply the preset to that photo, and then go to Develop menu > Set Default Settings.  That'll set those preset settings as the defaults for that camera.





Oh, that was simple, (when you know what to do)

thank you Victoria!


heiko


----------

